# Tempirates



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEBbu-wkKrs

IF YOU WANT TO JOIN PLEASE DO THE FOLLOWING:
1. Get a pirate themed avatar
2. Put this in your signature (I accept modifications, but to a limit)
BLACK: 
	
	



```
[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc381/Larz_Griffiths/Untitled-2.png[/IMG]
```
WHITE: 
	
	



```
[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc381/Larz_Griffiths/Untitled-2border.png[/IMG]
```
3. If able please put the following as your member title= Tempirates ~ Crew (This is optional but I would prefer you to do this)


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I WANNA


----------



## rastsan (Oct 29, 2011)

why not just say it here?

I'm already committed to another pirate crew but I'll be happy to join yours.

Edit: The butt pirates... argh give me your booty!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 29, 2011)

I would, but I am already a Sparklelord Apprentice


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

I REFUSED TO BE HOOKED ON THE PIRATE SONG AGAIN. It was bad enough last time.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Pfft, who would wanna join something like that? 

Hah!!! I would NEVER put anything pirate related as my AVA/SIG


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

Does it involve mass pirating of games?
If not I think I will pass..


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

WOO I AM A PIRATE
YAR HAR
TO THE ZEPPELIN!


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Just live the pirate spirit and be done with it.

ARRR!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn I just thought maybe the hardcore-ists of the temp might want to join.
How to convince them i thought.
I KNOW~!!!!!


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5TXyJlEMc&feature=related


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

I have joined cause Im awesome.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

i want to be a pirate


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I have joined cause Im awesome.





Spoiler


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

I wanna join


----------



## Narayan (Oct 29, 2011)

i just want that black thingy in the sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Tempus Temporis Pi Rate

Scruge of the 3.14159265... seas of time~


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

Arr me hearty, I already be a pirate; ne'er spent a sin'le doubloon on anythin'. I'll be joinin' ya crew if ya'll let my.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

IF YOU WANT TO JOIN PLEASE DO THE FOLLOWING:
1. Get a pirate themed avatar
2. Put this in your signature (I accept modifications, but to a limit) 
	
	



```
[IMG]http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc381/Larz_Griffiths/Untitled-2.png[/IMG]
```
3. If able please put the following as your member title= Tempirates ~ Crew (This is optional but I would prefer you to do this)


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

i wanna join the pirate crew, but i demand my own vessel to captain, i'll still report to you as my superior though


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

*Mutiny ahoy! Take me to your leader!*​


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

I am there leader, Now leave~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I am there leader, Now leave~


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

Yarr!! I be finishin' my adjustments now! Do I pass into ya crew o' buccaneers yet? Them blasted 'BB' rules took my an age to deal with.

Now, I be off to get my a pint o' grog.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

time to pirate some roms treasure.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> IF YOU WANT TO JOIN PLEASE DO THE FOLLOWING:
> 1. Get a pirate themed avatar
> 2. Put this in your signature (I accept modifications, but to a limit)
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I am there leader, Now leave~


Hello sir, as the new commander of the SS Antipirate fleet (now with a real ship!) I'd like to declare war against your puny vessel. After all, we have real cannons (even if we're all out of powder, due to a mixup at customs).


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > I am there leader, Now leave~
> ...


SIR, You have insulted me and my crew my even insinuating that you could stand a chance against us.
Its laughable, (I cant laugh right now since its 5:01am here but Im making my First-Mate laugh for me)
Now good day sir.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


We've already won, turns out that you can't stage a war at sea without a ship.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > I am there leader, Now leave~
> ...


Watch ye self, he be my prey first- 
No capt'n o' mine be mistaken "there" for "their" and be gettin away wit it~


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

NE'ER! We ha'e the finest vessels in the sea! Ya land-lubbers won't stand a chance against our in'incible squadron!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Free voice in #gbatemp.net for all antipirates.
.....You were saying?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Yar, tbe not me thing'


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Wait, so you won cause you have no ship
that is stupid, *leaves argument w/pride intact, spits on Ant's pride*


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Man = Tempirates
Bus = Anti-Pirates


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

so we killed you it would seem.
that is proper.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Man = Tempirates
> Bus = Anti-Pirates


But the vehicle remains standing, while the man gets knocked over. Are you implying you're gonna fall to us?



Chikaku-chan said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Actually, I was implying that you don't have any ships. You're the fool for not understanding my blatent implication -- also, the DNA/RNA in your spit can be used to produce gene-targetted bioweaponary, something us super-advanced Antipirates can create without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> so we *GOT *killed *BY *you it would seem.
> that is proper.


I fixed your missing words


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 29, 2011)

Time to hunt me down some Isos!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Tmatters not, i be steali'n all ye doubloons in the end~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Tmatters not, i be steali'n all ye doubloons in the end~


Here at the Ant(ol)ipirates corperation, we use real money.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Man = Tempirates
> ...


I'm not apart of any group, Bitch Squad 4 lyfe


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Tmatters not, i be steali'n all ye doubloons in the end~
> ...


Yar, but aye pref'r chocolate money~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Didn't you get the flyer? The Bitch Squad automatically fall under the wing of the Antipirates, purely because you guys can speak proper English.


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

Tempirates, feel free to come over to the winning side, i promise we won't kill those who join us.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Its funny how without us,
youre group would be useless


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> Tempirates, feel free to come over to the winning side, i promise we won't kill those who join us.


Unless I join, in which case there is about 50% chance for me to kill you out of boredom.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Without you, we'd be a bunch of crazy hypocrites.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

We should join forces~!!!
....
actualy wtf was I thinking


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> We should join forces~!!!
> ....
> actualy wtf was I thinking


Indeed, if that were to happen people would catch on that I am using both sides D:


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

i'd shoot you in the face again!
/me shoots FrozenIndignation in the face again.  FrozenIndignation dies again.
Stay dead!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

SPREAD THE GOOD WORD! FREE AUGMENTATIONS FOR EVERYBODY!​NOW YOU TOO CAN BE AS COOL AS ADAM JENSON​(or you can stay here, and be as lame as AlanJohn)​


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> i'd shoot you in the face again!
> /me shoots FrozenIndignation in the face again.  FrozenIndignation dies again.
> Stay dead!


NEVER!!! *revives*


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> SPREAD THE GOOD WORD! FREE AUGMENTATIONS FOR EVERYBODY!​NOW YOU TOO CAN BE AS COOL AS ADAM JENSON​(or you can stay here, and be as lame as AlanJohn)​




It's a trap! They'll control your mind and turn you into mindless zombies!


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll get your cash in a flash, right here on... ANTI tempirate
join the real community who really does know the value of video games, and not just some kind of... ifish's


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > SPREAD THE GOOD WORD! FREE AUGMENTATIONS FOR EVERYBODY!​NOW YOU TOO CAN BE AS COOL AS ADAM JENSON​(or you can stay here, and be as lame as AlanJohn)​
> ...


Going by the sounds of things, even if we were to do that, things would be the same as joining you guys. No thanks, I'll take my social-enhancement augmentation and continue winning (IT'S NOT LIKE I REALLY NEED THAT AUGMENTATION JUST TO SURVIVE EVERYDAY LIFE OR ANYTHING).


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


*gasp* OMIGOSH zombie pirates


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

Where are our hooks? Let's go, board the enemy ship!


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Its funny how without us,
> *youre* group would be useless


are you kidding me


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how without us,
> ...


Its funny how without prowler_,
I would be less amused.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Necron said:


> Where are our hooks? Let's go, board the enemy ship!


Sorry, but the only way you're getting on-board is by joining the winning side (i.e. us).


FrozenIndignation said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


That's probably the mind-control kicking in.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Hmm~ Mind control? O- oh right, I'm meant to be "controlled"~ yes... that's still going perfectly... yep >_> nothing sus~

>_>; Actually I'm just amused by people who point out errors~


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

And, just to inform you, Tempirates are not as unsophisticated as Antoligy makes you think:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> And, just to inform you, Tempirates are not as unsophisticated as Antoligy makes you think:


You're using ancient apple technology, here at the Antipirates we give out free Galaxy Nexuses and iPhone 4s's. Not to mention the last remaining stocks of Palm Pre 2's, and the latest gaming gear.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I am officialy finishing this stupid argument of how awsome being a Tempirate is,
we all know its prett damn awsome.
I know leave with my dignity unharmed and you may leave with your dignity shredded up the way it is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Sorry I am officialy finishing this stupid argument of how awsome being a Tempirate is,
> we all know its prett damn awsome.
> I know leave with my dignity unharmed and you may leave with your dignity shredded up the way it is.





Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Sorry I am officialy finishing this stupid argument of how awsome being a Tempirate is,
> we all know its prett damn awsome.
> I know leave with my dignity unharmed and you may leave with your dignity shredded up the way it is.



I agree. (And that picture I posted was taken 20 years ago, we're way ahead of them anti-tempirates).

Now, off to loot some BF3 from unsuspecting victims!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am officialy finishing this stupid argument of how awsome being a Tempirate is,
> ...


I have no need for such petty things as pride. My social augmentation takes care of that for me.

Also, we gave out BF3 as petty change a few months ago. Back before the beta became semi-open.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I am officialy finishing this stupid argument of how awsome being a Tempirate is,
> ...


But there is only 1 disk D:


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

No matter! We WILL find the other, where did you place that treasure map?


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

alright, we won... you lost... it's over, now you all need to gdiaf


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> No matter! We WILL find the other, where did you place that treasure map?


I sold it to the anti-pirates for a leaked copy of skyrim~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like the gods have decided who will win this petty quarrel,


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > No matter! We WILL find the other, where did you place that treasure map?
> ...



damn.

AND I DEMAND THIS THREAD TO BE STICKIED!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


I'm terribly sorry, but free stickies are only a perk of the Antipirates.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Do not listen to these people. Even though we be pirates, we have not gone out of our way to insult people
> it seems that the Tempirates are more friendly than you are.



This is what I responded to the sticky


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

This thread amuses luna~


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

The anti-organizations are always not friendly


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

All is amusing to luna~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry chaps, but we've emerged from this scuffle as the champions.




Any further post that is not in our favour will be regarded as laughable. I would like to advise you to take this to our superior (if somewhat sticky) thread, and with that I wish you all a good day. Happy Withdrawing!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

imma tempirate now



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading mucus' peace proposal, we have declined. And the order has been cancelled


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

That order was taken away


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

you and your crew shall burn in the eternal hellfires of damnation.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> imma tempirate now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's your funeral, after all.


Paarish said:


> After reading mucus' peace proposal, we have declined. And the order has been cancelled


Mucus's peace proposal merely requested that you convert to subordinates of the Antipirates, with the option of joining us. Those were sent with peace and love in mind, anything else you may claim is slanderous blastphemy!


Chikaku-chan said:


> That order was taken away


The only thing taken away here, sir, is your dignity.


mucus said:


> you and your crew shall burn in the eternal hellfires of damnation.


Amen to that ma'am.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> you and your crew shall burn in the eternal hellfires of damnation.



But we shall be there knowing we had a heck of a time living rather than following the rules Ant set down for you,
treating you like a common bitch 



Spoiler



Bitch (NOUN)- Female Dog


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> you and your crew shall burn in the eternal hellfires of damnation.


Those 5 minutes you spend there really do feel like an eternity huh~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > you and your crew shall burn in the eternal hellfires of damnation.
> ...


As everybody in any of my establishments can attest to, the only rules *I* ever lay down are against intentionally offending other people. Unless those people are our collective enemy at the time, which unfortunately at this time is you.
You might as well stop with the blatent misconceptions, as it's quite obvious that we've won here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of FrozenIndignation preparing to board ship.



Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

Attention all Tempirates:

Good contribution to, defending of and participation of the Tempirate crew will gain you promotions, the ranks are as follows:

Captain - Chikaku-chan   - Paarish is the captain's First-mate
Quartermaster - Wizzerzak
Lieutenants - None as of now, I will be appointing.
Crew - Everyone else part of the awesome Tempirate ship!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Here is a picture of FrozenIndignation preparing to board ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I approve~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Attention all Tempirates:
> 
> Good contribution to, defending of and participation of the Tempirate crew will gain you promotions, the ranks are as follows:
> 
> ...


You sure do sound desperate, do you really only have 3 members? Good luck sailing one ship with that, let alone the "300" you mentioned earlier. Just give in, while you still can.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 29, 2011)

everyone ELSE, we have a lot more.

Plus, that was for the attention of Tempirate members, unless you are one?


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

Necron here Captain, ready t' sail


[quote name='Antoligy's blog']Site back up  THIS is why anti-piracy will *NEVER *succeed
[/quote]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> You sure do sound desperate, do you really only have 3 members? Good luck sailing one ship with that, let alone the "300" you mentioned earlier. *Just give in, while you still can*.


*hmph* The only time you can give in to a side is when they offer cookies~ have you no sense of fair play?!


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

your crew sounds pretty pathetic.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do sound desperate, do you really only have 3 members? Good luck sailing one ship with that, let alone the "300" you mentioned earlier. *Just give in, while you still can*.
> ...


I kinda assumed that there'd be cookies on offer by default? We've got a snack room that rivals Valve's, and all members are welcome to raid it whenever they wish.


Necron said:


> Necron here Captain, ready t' sail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> your crew sounds pretty pathetic.


Its the mucus that ties us all together


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> your crew sounds pretty pathetic.


I could say the same about yours since your numbers are 3 million


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > your crew sounds pretty pathetic.
> ...


Actually, it would appear you've got your crewsheets mixed up, we've got over 12 members (albeit some haven't posted yet), and yet there is only evidence of you having 3.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 29, 2011)

I will join if my avvy gets a cool hat :|


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Deforming reality won't work


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku is counted as 0.5 of a member so they would have 2.5 members.


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

I fear you don't understand the most simple fact.
You have lost.
You went up against mucus, you never do this, mucus always wins.
you lost, we won.
you should just set your ships ablaze and let them sink into the depths of the oceans.
you are welcome to join us, though you're so thick headed i imagine you'd rather go down with your turdly ships.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I will join if my avvy gets a cool hat :|


Join us, and you will receive the hidden stockpile of hats that Valve deemed too awesome/cute/pretty/whatever to include in tf2.


Necron said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

People these days are so good with numbers~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

I demand proof for your members~!
And then I shall provide mine


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I demand proof for your members~!
> And then I shall provide mine


keep your tiny penis in your pants please.  i believe that it's small, you don't have to show me


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> your crew sounds pretty pathetic.


But there are no lolis in the GBATemp Anti-Pirates! 



FrozenIndignation said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do sound desperate, do you really only have 3 members? Good luck sailing one ship with that, let alone the "300" you mentioned earlier. Just give in, while you still can.
> ...


Cookies? 

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

I shall provide popcorn for those who are amused by this, and that other thread


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > your crew sounds pretty pathetic.
> ...


Actually, there are. Mucus is renowned for being a fan of loli.


s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Yes, Cookies. You're welcome to have them if you join.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Yes, Cookies. You're welcome to have them if you join.


You stole those cookies from our table!!!


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

i'll take some popcorn please



Antoligy said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


you are deeply understating my love of the loli.


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Ant(ol)i(gy)Pirates, it makes perfect sense!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> i'll take some popcorn please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're a lolicon; my enemy! Please don't raep me!

;O;


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Cookies. You're welcome to have them if you join.
> ...


Didn't you watch the video I posted? Or is YouTube too demanding for your Tempirate technology to handle? Here at the AntiPirates, we have GLaDOS units for all members who join, as well as a massive slice of the AWS Cloud.



s4mid4re said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > i'll take some popcorn please
> ...


We're not average pirates, we don't pillage or plunder. Except Tempirates, of course. Join us, and save yourself.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> i'll take some popcorn please


*hands over a large bucket*


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


as long as we keep fighting we will never lose


----------



## Necron (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > i'll take some popcorn please
> ...


Careful, someone is diving there


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Actually, *we're all losers* for even having this "battle" in the first place. Although, the antipirates less so because by mucus's own admission, we're not as serious as you folk.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 29, 2011)

For a pirate thread, i expected more One Piece references.....


Disappointed, that i am.


If you guys are looking for a samurai, here i am.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone else read Temp-ir-ates as some kind of STD?


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

/me shoots sinharvester in the face.  sinharvester dies
fucktard, walking into the middle of a battle like that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Anyone else read Temp-ir-ates as some kind of STD?


Yes. You win sir.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry too busy being a badass highschooler with no personality and yet above 100 Personas.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 29, 2011)

the game


----------



## Paarish (Oct 29, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> For a pirate thread, i expected more One Piece references.....
> 
> 
> Disappointed, that i am.
> ...


We'll gladly take you on the Tempirates.
All you need to do this put this: http://i.imgur.com/7r0mL.png in your sig.
And change your custom member title to "Tempirates ~ Crew"


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> /me shoots sinharvester in the face.  sinharvester dies
> fucktard, walking into the middle of a battle like that


what is wrong with you, why would you kill a innocent person.


----------



## arghargh200 (Oct 29, 2011)

removed


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > /me shoots sinharvester in the face.  sinharvester dies
> ...


No member of the Tempirates is innocent; they even refuse to hold peace talks with us. I mean really, if they can't be responsible enough to end petty conflict, why should they be allowed into the real world?


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > /me shoots sinharvester in the face.  sinharvester dies
> ...


/me shoots 1234turtles in the face. 1234turtles dies.
because i am just plain bad.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

/me comes mucus in the face. mucus came.
fucktard, you lick that shit.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


Let's have peace~




mucus said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


;O;

Never mind..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > mucus said:
> ...


/me shoots mucus in the face. mucus dies.
Hey, this is kinda fun~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> /me comes mucus in the face. mucus came.
> fucktard, you lick that shit.


Last time I checked, ejaculating over one's own face was a bad enough... but to be ejaculating mucus? you should see a doctor about that.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Yo Ho Yo Ho
A pirates life for me,
We kidnap and ravage and dont give a hoot.
Drink up me 'earties~! Yo Ho

Yo Ho
Bring up the mast
Being a pirate is really bad ass
Bring up the flag at the end of the mast
You are a pirate~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> We kidnap and ravage and *dont give a hoot.*


My pet owl disagrees with you~


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > We kidnap and ravage and *dont give a hoot.*
> ...


We welcome members of any size, shape or form at the Antipirates, whether they be an Owl or a fool dressed up as a pirate.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > We kidnap and ravage and *dont give a hoot.*
> ...


Touche, PiratePony, Touche.
You deserve this *hands rum*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> We welcome members of any size, shape or form at the Antipirates, whether they be an Owl or a fool dressed up as a pirate.


Well thats very big of you, it sure is nice that some pirate crews take time to concider th-


Chikaku-chan said:


> Touche, PiratePony, Touche.
> You deserve this *hands rum*


OMIGOSH BOOZE!!! *takes*


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


But there's a disgusting lolicon that comes out of one's nose... he'll attack me. ;_;


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 29, 2011)

mucus said:


> /me shoots sinharvester in the face.  sinharvester dies
> fucktard, walking into the middle of a battle like that





Paarish said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > For a pirate thread, i expected more One Piece references.....
> ...


ahhh fuck it....this shit just got fuctapated!


You feel you can fucking kill me mucus!


*draws sword*


I'm gonna end this ENTIRE CREW!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > /me comes mucus in the face. mucus came.
> ...



What's worse is that it's cervical mucus. 
We've got some really gender-confused 'tempers around here.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 29, 2011)

oy late to the party again, I brought more monkey shine.  I mean moon shine... I mean arg drinks....


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 29, 2011)

rastsan said:


> oy late to the party again, I brought more monkey shine.  I mean moon shine... I mean arg drinks....


Monkey Shine sounds perverse.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll love it is a specialty of mine.  You'll never guess how I make it.... 
Took a looong time to make, but here you go.  enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it....


----------



## mucus (Oct 29, 2011)

here's your monkey shine


----------



## rastsan (Oct 29, 2011)

nope pee has nothing to do with the recipe... though its nice to see you do tricks...


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeez, what the hell?!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't my avatar just the best?


----------



## wasim (Oct 30, 2011)

is there any list of the Pirate Crews ??


and i would like to join too


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

Its all ONE massive crew, and I am your Captain, Paarish is my First-Mate.



Chikaku-chan said:


> IF YOU WANT TO JOIN PLEASE DO THE FOLLOWING:
> 1. Get a pirate themed avatar
> 2. Put this in your signature (I accept modifications, but to a limit)
> 
> ...


----------



## kevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Just joined


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Isn't my avatar just the best?


My loli  pirate > your puppy dog  pirate





kevan said:


> Just joined


Kevan, quick, get a pirate-themed avatar! (maybe add a straw-hat to Goku?)


----------



## kevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Uhh you need to clear cache I have a pirate themed ava now.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 30, 2011)

kevan said:


> Uhh you need to clear cache I have a pirate themed ava now.


o.o

goku in red pirate costume


----------



## kevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah Chi found it for me.


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeargh?


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats not fair, the anti pirates topic got sticky'ed...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

welp back to audino =/


----------



## Paarish (Oct 30, 2011)

If people want a white version of the logo:







I'll put the instructions and the two logos on the first post


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgyoSorU5sA


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Paarish said:


> If people want a white version of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your gonna give out a white one out why dont i go a step further and give:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

Paarish said:


> If people want a white version of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE ALL RACIST, THE LOT OF YOU!


Etheboss said:


> Thats not fair, the anti pirates topic got sticky'ed...


That's because we're better than you.


FrozenIndignation said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > If people want a white version of the logo:
> ...








 nice fail there; stop sucking at image editing already.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

but its by mucus


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Way to ruin my fun  now people will know...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> but its by mucus


mucus is very good at shouting at people, and as a pirate/antipirate that is a very useful trait. Also, he likes saying mean things to people who imply he's somehow a bad person, so you've got that to look forward to 


FrozenIndignation said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


it's not like whoever did the emoticons is much better:


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

but ant I love you


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> but ant I love you


Alas I'm not mucus. Just a paper pusher with a penchant for contradicting himself.
Did I mention I never contradict myself?


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2011)

You are not doing a good yob there Antoligy...staff members should not take sides...


>>>> DANG wasted my nr.555 post on it..


----------



## Paarish (Oct 30, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > If people want a white version of the logo:
> ...


*looks in mirror*
... but Ant... I'm indian :/


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

Etheboss said:


> You are not doing a good yob there Antoligy...staff members should not take sides...
> 
> 
> >>>> DANG wasted my nr.555 post on it..


I can't sticky threads, if staff (not that I'd really call myself such) aren't allowed to take sides then please explain that.
*EDIT:* To clarify: all members with moderating power have bold usernames.


Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


..........I remembered that....totally........


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > You are not doing a good yob there Antoligy...staff members should not take sides...
> ...


OK, i will try to explain my point of view: i see staff members like arbitrators...they have to judge what is allowed on a forum...if they take sides, they cannot objectively judge anymore (apart from the fun posting).

But that is how i see it..now lets not get off topic..


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

TO HELL WITH YOUR VANITY AND SPECIAL MARKING ABILITIES. THIS IS GBATEMP!!!!!



Spoiler



Though I do see how a mod ends up on the ANTI pirate side.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 30, 2011)

so these may not be enough fine....
here is some more...


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay.


I'll just derail with a counter-movement 

Signature:





Avatar:





And the big one (Spoiler'd):



Spoiler











Go have a blast with this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> *snip*


Meh, I like my current avatar too much >_>;
SO INTO THE SIG IT GOES!!!


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...



Take the big version, in that case! show them authorities how it's done!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...


>_>; I think I'm already getting too close to "it"


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

needs more audino


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> needs more audino





Spoiler



[title rly?*warning: extra large amounts of off-topic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















I have come to realize that i am a terrible person...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)

needs at least 20% more audino


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Hay.
> 
> 
> I'll just derail with a counter-movement


Welcome aboard the Anti-Pirate allegiance, expect your paycheck in the post. You are now Pony Squadron Commander Ace*™*.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Hay.
> ...


Oh, I think you've gotten it wrong. I'm all in favor of sharing ponies, love and tolerance with people. I'm completely uncaring for piracy/anti-piracy advocate groups 


Furthermore, I am at the top of the feudalist Pony Squad, among the Evil Pony Lords.


----------



## prowler (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread is still going? :l


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, thanx to you..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...


We stand not only as an Anti-Tempirate group, but also as an Antiestablishmentarianist group that collects all which may be deemed good or evil under it's wing, to protest against what the "Cool kids" are doing. We're like hippies, only not shit.
You may be at the top of the Pony Squad, but in our organization all leaders have an equal "commander" rank with an overgeneralized name based on what their real role is. For example, I am Obnoxious Commander Antoligy, and mucus is Anti Wildcard Commander mucus.


----------



## Ace (Oct 30, 2011)

Equally so, I am bound by blood, bone, heart and mind to my Pony Squad. Though a dying breed, we must continue our antidisestablishmentarianistic movement of ponyfication.

On top of that, I much more enjoy being a Lord than a Commander


----------



## Paarish (Oct 30, 2011)

We have good relations with the Pony Squad.
My Captain and I both enjoy the show though I myself personally wouldn't call myself a "brony" as I don't obsess over it.


----------



## mucus (Oct 30, 2011)

avast!  my anti-virus has detected something!
/me shoots Paarish in the face.  Paarish dies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm~ just who's side am I on anywayz~



mucus said:


> avast!  my anti-virus has detected something!
> /me shoots Paarish in the face.  Paarish dies.


*revives paarish*


----------



## rastsan (Oct 30, 2011)

oh thanks saves me the trouble of reviving him.


----------



## Necron (Oct 30, 2011)

Probably we should search for the dragon balls


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Drink up me crew, The anti-pirates have become un-sticky.
RUM FOR ALL AND ALL FOR RUM~!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 31, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Drink up me crew, The anti-pirates have become un-sticky.
> RUM FOR ALL AND ALL FOR RUM~!!!


But I'm underaged... ;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Drink up me crew, The anti-pirates have become un-sticky.
> ...


Im sorry 
*hands juice
Drink this up
*pats head*


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

So is Chikaku


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Quiet down now,


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 31, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Drink up me crew, The anti-pirates have become un-sticky.
> RUM FOR ALL AND ALL FOR RUM~!!!


Thats because pretending to be a pirate got old.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Drink up me crew, The anti-pirates have become un-sticky.
> ...


Yes, pretending does get old.
But being a pirate, well thats different


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 31, 2011)

milk


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 31, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 31, 2011)

who is pretending?  I took his offer seriously...ARGHHHH!!!
I be pirate...
It be a pirate life for me....

*takes something to drink toast the other drinkers, goes to guard the door protectively*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> milk





Chikaku-chan said:


> Bump.



Milk-bumps.


----------



## mucus (Oct 31, 2011)

/me shoots thread in the face.  thread dies.
i declare this thread dead, and it needs to be locked.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > milk
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Jeez, what happened to the EoF?


----------



## arghargh200 (Oct 31, 2011)

removed


----------



## Necron (Oct 31, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Jeez, what happened to the EoF?



mucus posted


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, who is the Lady gaygay who is trying to kill us? O.o


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 31, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Jeez, what happened to the EoF?


You


----------



## Paarish (Oct 31, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez, what happened to the EoF?
> ...


ant is just upset the anti-pirate thread was un-stickied nanoja


----------



## chyyran (Nov 1, 2011)

Aye, I heard yar' lookin for recruits eh?

I'll join the Tempirates, but I'm not gonna talk like that anymore.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 1, 2011)

i propose this rule, new recruits must undergo deadly training to ensure they are ready to fight anti-pirates.
the anti-pirates are weak so this is not mandatory


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

We want Lieutenants~
P.M. Wizerzak reasons why you should be one.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:


>


----------



## Necron (Nov 1, 2011)

tigris said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> >


Teach us please


----------



## chyyran (Nov 1, 2011)

Necron said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 2, 2011)

Bump, Bump. Bump
^ that is a heart beat~!!!!

YO HO YO HO A PIRATES LIFE FOR ME~!!!!!


----------



## rastsan (Nov 2, 2011)

just woke up after that party last night.  OY......Pirating can be fun but it can also leave you with a headache.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 2, 2011)

I HAS PRRROMTION


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I HAS PRRROMTION


Hi second lieutenant


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2011)

I AM THIS


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

nahh ima pirate with principles i delete after use and buy some second hand / essentials that i loved..


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

Anymore takers?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

the age of piracy is long gone. the whole world has been mapped.

and someday, even online, there won't be any more places to hide.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

Narayan said:


> the age of piracy is long gone. the whole world has been mapped.
> 
> and someday, even online, there won't be any more places to hide.


NO~~~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 3, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Anymore takers?


I'll take the title of "drunken tactician"


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

yes paary. the world internet is becoming smaller.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 3, 2011)

I have no idea whether I got promoted or demoted.

Tempirates ~ Punyman


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 3, 2011)

Narayan said:


> the age of piracy is long gone. the whole world has been mapped.
> 
> and someday, even online, there won't be any more places to hide.


This.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 3, 2011)

[yt]GI6CfKcMhjY[/yt]

Related.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > the age of piracy is long gone. the whole world has been mapped.
> ...


That didnt stop Jack Sparrow and what-not.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 3, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Jack Sparrow was an ultimate bad-ass.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 3, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


We are ultimate bad-ass's.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


'Course we are


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 4, 2011)

Yo Ho Yo Ho~
A Pirates Life For Us~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Yo Ho Yo Ho~
> A Pirates Life For Us~


*hums the song cos he doesn't know the words* >_>


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 4, 2011)

Necron said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


Ultimate bad-asses never say that they are so. Also, they're able to utilize grammar correctly and to spell.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Ultimate bad-asses never say that they are so. Also, they're able to utilize grammar correctly and to spell.


When did Captain Jack Sparrow ever utilize correct grammar?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimate bad-asses never say that they are so. Also, they're able to utilize grammar correctly and to spell.
> ...


When he wasn't drunk.


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


When was that?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 4, 2011)

Necron said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Before his character concept was finalized


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Proof?


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 4, 2011)

Jack sparrow isn't a grammer nazi.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


How can I prove somebody was thinking something?


1234turtles said:


> Jack sparrow isn't a grammer nazi.


How'd you know that, have you asked him? Real pirates are/were nowhere near as awesome, and a non-romanticized non-fictional pirate could never be an ultimate bad-ass. It's all just a concept, see?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Jack Sparrow is a fictitious character. He talks the way Johnny Depp portrayed him to talk.

OFFTOPIC: I think it's slightly ironic that Antoligy has the most posts in this thread


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 4, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Jack Sparrow is a fictitious character. He talks the way Johnny Depp portrayed him to talk.
> 
> OFFTOPIC: I think it's slightly ironic that Antoligy has the most posts in this thread


Isn't it obvious? I'm your #1 fan.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 4, 2011)

well, I happen to agree.  Pirate - thief... the definition changes with your mode of transportation and your final or the items/materials liberated final destination.  

With societies current lose rules on copyright there will inevitably be arguments over who thought that first and thus owns it or should be responsible for it.  
Thus as pirates shouldn't our stance be who cares whose it was first - If'n we want it, we'll take it, then it'll be arn.....Auurghhh!  

I forsee a future of the pirate state where profit be only as reliable as the last person to claim it as theirs.  

I like being able to name myself pirate, even if it is for semi fun reasons.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Sparrow is a fictitious character. He talks the way Johnny Depp portrayed him to talk.
> ...


*hugs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler: >_> the only way to make him more badass


----------



## haflore (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it okay if I put a pirate hat on a prinny for my avatar??


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

haflore said:


> Is it okay if I put a pirate hat on a prinny for my avatar??


All we need is a pirate's spirit!





Spoiler



Nah, just kidding. Do it, and do it fast!


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2011)

rastsan said:


> well, I happen to agree.  Pirate - thief... the definition changes with your mode of transportation and your final or the items/materials liberated final destination.
> 
> With societies current lose rules on copyright there will inevitably be arguments over who thought that first and thus owns it or should be responsible for it.
> Thus as pirates shouldn't our stance be who cares whose it was first - If'n we want it, we'll take it, then it'll be arn.....Auurghhh!
> ...


wut


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 4, 2011)

Bitch I'ma take your food


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 5, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Bitch I'ma take your food


lmao


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 5, 2011)

SHAMELESS BUMP~!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> SHAMELESS BUMP~!!!


I would never bump a thread! 

oh wait...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 5, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > SHAMELESS BUMP~!!!
> ...


Can I bump you?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Paarish said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Yes... pwease?


----------



## rastsan (Nov 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > well, I happen to agree.  Pirate - thief... the definition changes with your mode of transportation and your final or the items/materials liberated final destination.
> ...


I was responding to something else...  but...
I am actually kinda happy that went right over your head...  no offence... just I don't think I am meant to be understood all of the time...I have long since gotten used to having my point not be understood.  My dyslexia and mysnomia leads me to jump (drastically sometimes) to conclusions...  I usually end up having to go back and fill in the details over and over.  

Which is why I was happy to have the title "tempirates ~ pet"  you don't always get what your pets are trying to tell you... sometimes you feel like what they (the pet) are trying to tell you is really important.  You might never know if it actually was...  

so, that being said... monkey noises loop here ... wish I had a link for that


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 5, 2011)

rastsan said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > rastsan said:
> ...


----------



## rastsan (Nov 6, 2011)

Antoligy said:


>


I counter with my monkey club.  Then I pick up my donkey and throw it.  Then I retrieve my monkey club and donkey and return to my angry stance.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 6, 2011)

if male you now have a boner
if female you now have xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 6, 2011)

rastsan said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 6, 2011)

Antoligy said:


>


ANT! STOP SLAPPING MY MONKEY! ;O;
(that's what he said )


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

No! everything but the monkey!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Necron said:


> No! everything but the monkey!


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > No! everything but the monkey!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


----------



## rastsan (Nov 6, 2011)

Be kind... you never know what the monkeys might do.


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

What is going on here~?


----------



## Necron (Nov 6, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> What is going on here~?


The crew be havin' fun, captain


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, continue Im gunna go bath in the 6000 copies of MW3 I have stolen bought from a van store in France~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Ok, continue Im gunna go bath in the 6000 copies of MW3 I have stolen bought from a van store in France~


Yar, not te intrude apon ye booty capt'n, but ye donne seem te realize what vile orrer's dem copies be contain'n.
Like STD's of the sea they be~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 7, 2011)

Really~?
*burns all of the games*
Done~


----------



## Necron (Nov 7, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Really~?
> *burns all of the games*
> Done~


So... are we going to go to a treasure hunting someday?


----------



## rastsan (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm up for some pillaging.  
point me to it and lets get on it....

(man that kinda sounded smexy)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 7, 2011)

Go annoy some Trolls on the temp~!!!
(Alan John is an acceptable troll since he is a tempirate)


----------



## Paarish (Nov 7, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Ok, continue Im gunna go bath in the 6000 copies of MW3 I have stolen bought from a van store in France~


*joins in*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:You cant have a pirate topic without this >_


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

Playing MW3~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Playing MW3~


*poke*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 8, 2011)

the following has tons to do with pirates




Spoiler



the only way to see it in any other language is to pirate it due to deconstruction of loli-isms being mistaken for pedophilia leading to a ban in many countries. Namely english speaking ones.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2011)

Since our captain is busy playing MW3, I shall be temporarily taking over. 
Any objections?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2011)

no. carry on.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 8, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Since our captain is busy playing MW3, I shall be temporarily taking over.
> Any objections?


Yes. You're just as lame as your captain. As your opponent I demand better opposition.
I vote FrozenIndignation for captain.


----------



## Necron (Nov 8, 2011)

Go on.



Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Since our captain is busy playing MW3, I shall be temporarily taking over.
> ...



No-pirates don't have voice here


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Since our captain is busy playing MW3, I shall be temporarily taking over.
> ...


FrozenIndignation is a good crew member. However, he doesn't have a high status as I do. As First Mate, it is my duty to take over the Captain when he is out of commision.

Also:

ANT DON'T BE JELLY OF MY PIRATING POWERS!


----------



## pistone (Nov 8, 2011)

i have joined .........at half (the bones) is that ok ?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah that is ok as long as you dont go over the ava+sig limit.

welcome aboard comrade!


----------



## pistone (Nov 8, 2011)

im so happy that i can cry
but pirates dont do that ...........so lets go pirate some web sea  arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

Have no regrets and live for the day~


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 8, 2011)

just who the hell do you think we are


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Yar har har, ye be giv'n me a fit o' laughs~

Aye suggest ye be giv'n more credit to the treacherous deceiving drunken tactician of ye crew~


----------



## rastsan (Nov 9, 2011)

mutiny on the ship!  time to choose sides???   

I'll be happy to support whoever wins the fight.   
Insert pirate monkey noises here....


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm taking over as captain. Anyone with any objections gets a TG cookie


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

i'm in for frozen being captain.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

*forces narayan to eat a TG cookie making them the opposite gender*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *forces narayan to eat a TG cookie making them the opposite gender*


i can become female?

yes please!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I'm taking over as captain. Anyone with any objections gets a TG cookie


Cookies?! I am forced to object!!! *noms cookie*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

*and then frozen was a girl*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *and then frozen was a girl*


how about me?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

*and then narayan was a hermaphrodite due to not putting a gender on their profile*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

What happens to me? ;O;


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

anyone that objects and doesn't eat a cookie becomes a pool toy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *and then frozen was a girl*


hmm~ what? something changed *continues nom-ing on cookies*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

*and then frozen became a blob from eating to many cookies. A living slime with their mind intact, he can dream, he can wonder, he can lament, simply put he has no mouth and he must scream*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *and then frozen became a blob from eating to many cookies. A living slime with their mind intact, he can dream, he can wonder, he can lament, simply put he has no mouth and he must scream*


I must scream for the sake of the cookies I now lack the mouth to eat!!!

*restores self to original form using 3 oranges, 14 paper clips, a piece of ply wood, year old yogurt, a blending machine, a pirates dubloon, tears of chuck norris, and 42 packets of life savers~*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

You need to get dosbox young man!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

*eats cookies*

I can't turn into a blob ._.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

you are female now though


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 9, 2011)

; I shall monopolize on your cookies~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> you are female now though


O:

I can now play with my naughty female body with a male mind


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > you are female now though
> ...


can i play with you


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


... yes... pwease?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

As long as I am in charge there will be no hanky-panky with people who are not from Tempirates.
Shoo Narayan!
*pairs s4mid4re with BrightNeko*
You play with each other!
Narayan can only watch!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko, please stop touching me! O:

Narayan is... watching us...


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> As long as I am in charge there will be no hanky-panky with people who are not from Tempirates.
> Shoo Narayan!
> *pairs s4mid4re with BrightNeko*
> You play with each other!
> Narayan can only watch!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I am in charge there will be no hanky-panky with people who are not from Tempirates.
> ...


BrightNeko... please stop showing our baby to everybody. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> As long as I am in charge there will be no hanky-panky with people who are not from Tempirates.
> Shoo Narayan!
> *pairs s4mid4re with BrightNeko*
> You play with each other!
> Narayan can only watch!


OVER RULED~!!!
s4mid4re may do what ever she wants with whomever she wants,
*slaps Paarish*
Dont let the power get to your head~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I am in charge there will be no hanky-panky with people who are not from Tempirates.
> ...


ah sorry Captain~
I'll make it up to you later


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Oh yes you fucking will~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


I don't like the way that sounds now


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry paary for being mean to you, i know now not to be mean.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> sorry paary for being mean to you, i know now not to be mean.


That's ok. Thanks to the captain, you may play as much as you want with s4mid4re and/or brightneko.
I now know not to become power-corrupt


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > sorry paary for being mean to you, i know now not to be mean.
> ...




so can i bully you again?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


no you can't -_-


----------



## Narayan (Nov 9, 2011)

aww....but i want to...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Too bad! You must join our crew if you want to 
 You also need to be a higher rank


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 9, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Too bad! You must join our crew if you want to
> You also need to be a higher rank


Narayan's already above you and your crew


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad! You must join our crew if you want to
> ...


I know he is... but not for the reason you think 

EDIT: I swear. Ant just watches this thread just so he can find a weak spot for him to insult


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh Hi There


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2011)

tigris said:


> Oh Hi There


hi tigris~


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 9, 2011)

someone needs a spanking


----------



## rastsan (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it the monkey?

Come on spank the monkey....
You know you want to....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> someone needs a spanking


No, please, no... stop arousing spanking me! 



Spoiler


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

YAY~


----------



## rastsan (Nov 10, 2011)

why hasn't the monkey been spanked yet?

Or wait did you already?...


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Nov 10, 2011)

THIS IS A MUTINY!!!
I AM NOW YOU CAPTAIN!
KNEEL BEFORE YOUR LEADER!


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 10, 2011)

Paarish said:


> THIS IS A MUTINY!!!
> I AM NOW YOU CAPTAIN!
> KNEEL BEFORE YOUR LEADER!


----------



## kevan (Nov 10, 2011)

Chi has left anyway.
MUTINY~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 10, 2011)

I AM A MUTANT D:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 10, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


Yes, yes I do. Luckily for me, this entire thread is a weak spot in the EoF.


Paarish said:


> THIS IS A MUTINY!!!
> I AM NOW YOU CAPTAIN!
> KNEEL BEFORE YOUR LEADER!


Aren't mutinies supposed to have the backing of other people? Good luck with that! 
I personally think AlanJohn is more suited to the role of captain here.


FrozenIndignation said:


> I AM A MUTANT D:


Don't you mean Pony?


----------



## rastsan (Nov 10, 2011)

cause if you did you need to do it harder, I didn't feel it/ didn't see it....

all is silent as the monkey does monkey things that adults usually have trouble explaining....


----------



## Paarish (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm the captain now!
yay mutiny~!


----------



## rastsan (Nov 10, 2011)

this funky monkey supports... the leader...
is there still a mutiny?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > I AM A MUTANT D:
> ...


Is there a difference?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 11, 2011)

ponies are good


----------



## rastsan (Nov 11, 2011)

ah its a good thing this monkey rides
...uh... 
giggle
the positioning should be interesting....
(sung) "pirate rider" in 80s rock/country but sexier

so happy there are things to "ride" in this thread
the ship, my donkey, the other ponies, the other pirates...
so many things to ride....

Hopefully all the other stuff won't get broken down / as tired as the donkey...

(over kill) so who am I riding next?  Oh and uh doing pirate-y things with?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 11, 2011)

*farts*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 11, 2011)

*flies away to evade the smell*


----------



## Paarish (Nov 11, 2011)

*spraying air freshener*


----------



## rastsan (Nov 11, 2011)

(tries sitting on brightneko... nope not comfortable I keep slipping off)
"ouch" as I land on the floor... 

(tries sitting on s4mid4re,  finds the hat tasty and in the way but s4mid4re keeps smacking me as I am enemy pirate eating his hat...)
LOUD monkey screaming as a sword comes at me for eating a large chunk of his hat....

(tries climbing up and sitting on Alan John -oy not only an enemy but he keeps talking and talking to me and trying to feed me food I don't want....)
Nope not Alan John I am full and irritated after being talked to so much...

(tries SonicXXXthehedgehog, after being so full the speed of this guy just makes me puke... luckily not on them...)
"meh someone else"

(tries duel... wow the giant sailor dong keeps getting in the way of me climbing up to there shoulders, furious at my continued efforts they try to kick me... no wait it was just that dong again)
"well I like em big but not that big, at least not right now"

(tries FrozenIndignation... its cold and too much like the my old donkey maybe later....)

(tries FiregGrey dang it that there dang dog chased me away....)
"sigh, spits pomegranite seeds at the dog in annoyance"

(starts over to prowler_, nope too creepy for me... there is this weird aura... like I'll be cooked and eaten if I get any closer)
no offence...

(tries xalphax whoops slips on the floor, the mess got in my way, just what did I slip in?)
well that didn't work I gotta take shower, I am not licking whatever I slipped in off of myself

(tries chikaku-chan... furry muscular and of my pirate band... )
my boyfriend got jealous and told me I can't I'll listen this time

(huh 1234turtles you seem to be smaller than me so climbing you is kinda pointless...)
screeches in frustration

(goes over to Necron.... uh nevermind... you won't even notice me there... I have a feeling I'd suffocate in that fur of yours there is just so much of it...)
well that certainly put things in perspective...

After all of that I think I'll go back to my donkey for a bit


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyrvjz6ld1U


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 12, 2011)

hai guya


----------



## Necron (Nov 12, 2011)

rastsan said:


> (goes over to Necron.... uh nevermind... you won't even notice me there... I have a feeling I'd suffocate in that fur of yours there is just so much of it...)
> well that certainly put things in perspective...


I didn't even felt that, probably you just went through me, as I'm a Gengar.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 12, 2011)

my bad I saw big and possibly furry... didn't know you were a gengar...
@ brightneko almost the idea... 
I am bi you know...monkeys are funky that way always playing around...

@1234turtles I try again but... I have to play keep away from your angry beak. I guess being told you are smaller than me made you mad... no fun there....I am roughly the same size as donkey....(or larger)... so stick out your arm and try not to peck me and maybe I'll go there....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

rastsan said:


> (tries sitting on s4mid4re,  finds the hat tasty and in the way but s4mid4re keeps smacking me as I am enemy pirate eating his hat...)
> LOUD monkey screaming as a sword comes at me for eating a large chunk of his hat....


... 

*punches rastsan and shuts him up*


----------



## rastsan (Nov 12, 2011)

Warning adult content... 

Ah you think you can shut the monkey up by punching him?   wellllllll......



Spoiler



takes the first punch and when the second comes uses the arm to fling myself at s4mid4re face.  knocking your hat off, I latch on to your head and removed do to adult content... rub rub rub... you are frantically trying to get me off but I bite or scratch whatever body parts that get in the way of me doing my thing... in the end you stop trying and let me have my way... (I was pretty determined to get what I wanted)

your arms, hands and head are left a bloody mess...but I gave you a funky monkey tender hug afterwards.....I calmly grab your hat that was knocked off and try hand it back to you... I also try to hand you a hanky... which as you are still taking chances to attack me ... I leave near your feet.... (the rest of my pirate monkey squad is looking at you... I think they want some of that too...)


should I stop them?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

*cures self with white magic*

... 

*casts Ultima at rastsan and fellow monkeys*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> *cures self with white magic*
> 
> ...
> 
> *casts Ultima at rastsan and fellow monkeys*


Jumps on s4mid4re and starts humping for no reason


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

tigris said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > *cures self with white magic*
> ...



...


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

This might be completely off-topic, but as a lieutenant I must tell my crew urgent news.
mucus is banned.
http://gbatemp.net/user/157633-mucus/


----------



## rastsan (Nov 12, 2011)

oh yeah uh huh ultima party music for our gang action... go ahead get your grove on guys....


A large rowdy group of monkeys swarms over s4mid4re doing funky monkey things... they really love that ultima music spell you cast....
oh geez the things they are doing, hilarious....
but they don't seem to be hurting you....oh my a naked s4mid4re... unh
guys give the clothes back nobody....
okay... huh, well it looks like picked you clean...

A naked s4midre stands bewildered and cold...while his spell music gradually fades in the background...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

rastsan said:


> (tries FrozenIndignation... its cold and too much like the my old donkey maybe later....)


*puts self in microwave*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2011)

Alan John said:


> This might be completely off-topic, but as a lieutenant I must tell my crew urgent news.
> mucus is banned.
> http://gbatemp.net/user/157633-mucus/


Oh Yeah! Mucus=Useless!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 13, 2011)

rastsan said:


> oh yeah uh huh ultima party music for our gang action... go ahead get your grove on guys....
> 
> 
> A large rowdy group of monkeys swarms over s4mid4re doing funky monkey things... they really love that ultima music spell you cast....
> ...


Unfortunately, Ultima isn't a song. It is powerful enough to annihilate your monkeys and you.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 13, 2011)

>Group: Members
ok then.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 13, 2011)

I happen to disagree that was music I heard I did see some special effects.... We thought you were throwing us party... annihilated only in the sense that they are still hungover from partying....
but like hurt, not really...

Tries to climb frozen indignation again... bah that fluffy pirate coat got in the way....that and it smells weird... not the typical horse donkey smell.  More like sweetness and magic.  back to my donkey awaiting orders from the captain.  I get bored so easily.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 14, 2011)

Rastsan you may ride me whenever you want~ *Eye twinkles sexualy*"
now to other matters.... *punches Paarish*
Im the captain, noone I SAID NOONE Mutinies.
*Throws Paarish to ground*
Now I shall spare your life, but next time you wont be so lucky.
*walks into quaters and lies in bed*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm~ haven't seen you around for a while chi~


----------



## Necron (Nov 14, 2011)

The captain


----------



## rastsan (Nov 14, 2011)

giggle argh time to do the other part of me job...
Butt-Pirate...
dang I'm getting it everywhere tonight... off to meet up with Chikaku-chan... I'm not sore yet but I anticipate it later...
this opportunity is too hard to pass up...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo Ho,
We have hit land,
GO ashore, plunder and pillage,
I will be on the ship awaiting your return~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 15, 2011)

yeeeeesss laand!!! the sea is a scary place.. too much water.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

I once was a kid with all the other little kids,
When my teacher  asked me what I wanted to be when Im older,
I stabbed her 5 times and told her,
The best fucking Pirate Captain anyone has seen~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I once was a kid with all the other little kids,
> When my teacher  asked me what I wanted to be when Im older,
> I stabbed her 5 times and told her,
> The best fucking Pirate Captain anyone has seen~


Thankfully you used safety scissors so that she bled to death safely...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

With a hii hii hoo and a hii hii hey!
We're hoisting the flag to be free
We will steal the show,
Just walk away we will conquer it all
Pirates will stand and the losers will fall~


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 15, 2011)

Alan John made me a sig


----------



## Zorua (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 15, 2011)

Zou Hua said:


> Hi


You suck!
Im being sarcastic


----------



## Narayan (Nov 15, 2011)

Zo Hua, why change your name?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

With a hii hii ho and a hii hii hey
we are hoisting the flag to be free
with the jolley roger go
we are wolves of the sea.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 16, 2011)

*I start thumping on the ship in counter point to Chikaku-chan's song
*My funky monkey pirate friends start up a ruckus as they start screeching to match the music
you guys really shouldn't leave beer, candy or other stuff out to excite them.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

*Continues to sing while patting rastsan's head*


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 16, 2011)

hey guys i poked a hole in the pirate ship and water is gushing in will that be okay?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

What are you talking about. O-O 

This ship is soaring through the skies~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

DO NOT WORRY~
We have a ship inside a ship inside a ship inside a ship.
You busted the ship thats in my bath


----------



## kevan (Nov 16, 2011)

I quit~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Only one way to quit~!!!
KEELHAUL THE BUGGER~!!!!!!

p.s. Get masked girl to get a Chi-Chi picture


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

kevan said:


> I quit~


;O;


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > I quit~
> ...



*hugs and pats head*
Its ok, we shall be ok without him


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > kevan said:
> ...


I quit smoking


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


o_o; I though it was a good thing~




lol transparent text


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


;O;




lol @ transparent text


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Please don't leave! I--I'll make sure I satisfy you guys... with my body.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


I never left because I didn't join yet.
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


I don't think I officially joined either  I just use everyone~


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Will you... 'use' me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


Of course  you shall make great cupcakes~


----------



## rastsan (Nov 16, 2011)

*unconcerned by the pirates drunkenly talking about quitting, I really enjoy Chi's hand on my head... yeah keep moving it...
the other funky monkeys are quieting and turning to watch...
there is a strange intensity to there gaze
kinda creepy
they slowly move out to the other pirates taking those pirate hands and....


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *img snip*


I suddenly have an inexplicable urge to play Catherine again...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

If today was your last day,
Could you say goodbye today?


----------



## kevan (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone who wants to can join the lovesick club~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

kevan said:


> Anyone who wants to can join the lovesick club~



Noone wants to join a club that lame.....
god damn it I am love sick
Still, its a lame club.
You left us and arnt welcome here


----------



## kevan (Nov 16, 2011)

The club provides so much though.

1. No dedicated thread
2. No members except me
3. A pool of sadness


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

kevan said:


> The club provides so much though.
> 
> 1. No dedicated thread
> 2. No members except me
> 3. A pool of sadness


That sounds like the forever alone club, of which, I am the sole member.
;O;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 16, 2011)

kevan said:


> The club provides so much though.
> 
> 1. No dedicated thread
> 2. No members except me
> 3. A pool of sadness


kevan...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 16, 2011)

i hope you guyz are on skype...


----------



## kevan (Nov 16, 2011)

I am .

No it's slightly different to the forever alone club because...

1. You have a partner you love more than anything
2. You just wish you could spend more time with them


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 16, 2011)

I am as well want to party chat?


----------



## kevan (Nov 16, 2011)

Well as far as I know Narayan won't talk through voice chat with me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

I am ._.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> If today was your last day,
> Could you say goodbye today?


I have long since decided that saying goodbye (in that way), would be a waste of time.  Anybody important to me already knows they are.  They have already heard everything I need to say to them...
At least that is how I try to live.  Being a pirate and all, death could come very quickly... its why I am a pirate.  

I'll join your lovesick club been a member for 10 - near 11 years.   
*the other funky monkey pirates in my pet squad were pretty thoroughly tired out by the "hands" last night.   So they are still sleeping it off.   I am tired but feeling the need to do something.  
what should I do?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

rastsan said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > If today was your last day,
> ...



*starts rubbing rastsan's head*
We shall relax~


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Nov 16, 2011)

But...but...but... I don't WANT to!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> But...but...but... I don't WANT to!



Who are you~!?!?!?!?!?!
You are not part of my family


----------



## Narayan (Nov 16, 2011)

morning chi!
what's for breakfast?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Narayan said:


> morning chi!
> what's for breakfast?



Im not the cook
You are~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > morning chi!
> ...


*Eats chi*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



*breaks out of stomach, Continues rubbing Rastsan's head*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Silly chi~ you are stuck in an even bigger stomach~
Stomaception as it were~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahah
I cannot be stuck
*destroys F/I's mind*
I am free. No your trapped in Rastsan's mind~!!!!!
*continues rubbing Rastsan's head*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


You are not actually free 
But I'll let you think that~, we're like russian dolls, stuck endlessly within another~

Also, good luck trying to destroy my mind, WHEN MY MIND IS ALREADY DESTROYED!!!


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 16, 2011)

my mind has just been fucked.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 17, 2011)

*ignores the drunken pirates still blabbering to each other, deeply enjoys the head being rubbed... slower...
on the tip.... uh sssss of your fingers... (giggle yeah uh huh)....
* takes the annoying russian dolls away form the drunken pirates and hands them...


----------



## Necron (Nov 17, 2011)

*Dream Eater*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

*slap*


----------



## Necron (Nov 17, 2011)

*lick*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

*Opens arms*
Come to me my children and give me a hug


----------



## Necron (Nov 17, 2011)

*Double team*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

*Rubs Rastsan's head again*
I swear this is all I do now~


----------



## Necron (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok 
*rest*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

*wake-up slap*


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 17, 2011)

*outrage* *rest* *uproar* *rest*


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

*Gardevoir uses Attract on s4mid4re*

It's Super Effective!

... yes, a non-damage, normal type attack can be super effective at times!


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 17, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


>


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > ~image snip~



Whats the website or the phone number to the publishers.
I want to subscribe~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

I am leaving the Tempirates, I have my own pirate crew waiting for me.
I leave the title captain to my most trusted crew-mate
....
RASTSAN~!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay shanks, BUT YOU BETTER HAVE JUST HAD AN EPIPHANY!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

I just had an epiphany


----------



## Paarish (Nov 17, 2011)

There's only one monkey I obey:


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I just had an epiphany


Works for me


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Also Paarish was and is a traitor,
He has the Navy symbol on his hat~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 17, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Also Paarish was and is a traitor,
> He has the Navy symbol on his hat~


Curses!
I mean... that's not a navy symbol! It's a pirate symbol!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Also Paarish was and is a traitor,
> ...



CUT ME OFF AGAIN!!!
AND THEN SEE WHAT HAPPENS~!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

meh.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 17, 2011)

traitors, both Chikaku-chan and Kevan you'll be walking the plank...........did i mention its a airship that means no swimming.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 17, 2011)

As I am supposedly the pet monkey, I find great amusement in the doings of the pirate band around me....   No one has quite realized yet what really my purpose was....

*in a tiny whisper-y voice i continue to give my funky monkey pirate friends orders....

*they disperse and follow my orders exactly.  

some start screeching and partying, others just sit quietly making to go asleep, the rest make way to the galley to cook up a feast... one goes to Chikaku-chan and takes his hand and leads him to somewhere.... (I'll be there soon)

don't worry everything will be fine.


----------



## Necron (Nov 17, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> *wake-up slap*



It doesn't affect me...
But I'm already awake.


And why is the captain quitting?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> traitors, both Chikaku-chan and Kevan you'll be walking the plank...........did i mention its a airship that means no swimming.



*Cuts turtles hands off*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2011)

chi, what's shanks' title?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > *wake-up slap*
> ...


orly?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Narayan said:


> chi, what's shanks' title?



Captain of the Red Hair Pirates


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > chi, what's shanks' title?
> ...


that's a given. but there's also another which is why he's feared.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Narayan said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...



One of the four Yonko


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2011)

yes.  but did you know there are two others?


----------



## kevan (Nov 17, 2011)

I am dead...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Narayan said:


> yes.  but did you know there are two others?


Well yeah there are only 3 now since whitebeards death


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2011)

no, i mean shanks' title.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

Lets drink till we are sick~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2011)

you ignored me chi~


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 17, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > traitors, both Chikaku-chan and Kevan you'll be walking the plank...........did i mention its a airship that means no swimming.
> ...


how am i supposed to use my dying will flames now arghhh


----------



## Necron (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


ya rly


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


Nah, not yet.


----------



## Necron (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Probably this is going to take a while


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


No. It ends here!







*Linoone with 252 ev on attack & speed vs. Gengar with 252 ev on Sp. attack & speed
Move: Shadow Claw (super effective + critical hit)
Gengar's HP: 261
Damage: 340~400


----------



## Necron (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


As I say always, critical hits take away strategy, but legit. *goes to cabin center to sleep*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


*hunts Necron to cabin center*
*Unleashes Deoxys*

Psycho Boost.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 18, 2011)

* monkey noises....
as everyone seems focused on the current fight I get my funky monkey pirates to bring in more alcohol (from one of our many ships) and take out all the treasure stored on board... silent cloud shaped mist making ships...


----------



## Necron (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


I already fainted, can't do it while I'm still like that


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

He came. Badly.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 18, 2011)

Pirate Sabata pl0x. I suck at photoshop. D:


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 18, 2011)

it seems no one has taken the captain title, i herby promote myself,


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> it seems no one has taken the captain title, i herby promote myself,


we're both captains!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 18, 2011)

we can't have TWO captains!!!

I hereby promote myself!
There we go! Now we have three!
NOW it makes sense!


----------



## Necron (Nov 18, 2011)

Now everyone is captain, so no one is.


----------



## rastsan (Nov 18, 2011)

nobody seems to have noticed the funky monkies making off with anything and everything they can get there hands on... Yes that is all groups of pirates that aren't themselves

Har har har... I pirate monkey I be... I have taken everything for me....


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 18, 2011)

rastsan said:


> nobody seems to have noticed the funky monkies making off with anything and everything they can get there hands on... Yes that is all groups of pirates that aren't themselves
> 
> Har har har... I pirate monkey I be... I have taken everything for me....


*shoots monkey*no one and i mean no one steals my pron collection.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> rastsan said:
> 
> 
> > nobody seems to have noticed the funky monkies making off with anything and everything they can get there hands on... Yes that is all groups of pirates that aren't themselves
> ...


turtles! I can't believe you're still fapping to your pron collection!

You should know that I'm always here to serve you better than your pron collection...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > rastsan said:
> ...


change lolis to shotas and ill happily let you serve me


----------



## Necron (Nov 19, 2011)

What is this... I want fine women, lets head to an island


----------



## rastsan (Nov 19, 2011)

don't worry my funky monkey pirate band didn't take your "pron".  They said they didn't find any... Huh.
That and we have a much larger all encompassing collection on our island... that and they are all my devoted love buddies....

Its a good thing your a bad shot... you only grazed a shoulder that had already been grazed...

thanks for the second scar...it'll form an X now.  
Now I be marked as treasure...!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Paarish said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


Unfortunately, my profile says that I'm female, so I can't become a shota.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 19, 2011)

i'll give you your shota paary~


----------



## Paarish (Nov 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> i'll give you your shota paary~



yes please~


----------



## Narayan (Nov 19, 2011)

Paarish said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i'll give you your shota paary~
> ...


log in my imgur account. i've added a few new images...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> i'll give you your shota paary~


Someone say Shota~?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 19, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i'll give you your shota paary~
> ...


you want to see what's in my imgur account too?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Yes please~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

o_o;

I am liking the direction this thread is taking~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> o_o;
> 
> I am liking the direction this thread is taking~





Spoiler: Here is where my fucks are kept~









As you can see I am all out of fucks to give


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > o_o;
> ...





Spoiler: And my response


----------



## rastsan (Nov 19, 2011)

Well We had to take the stuff in that box too... If I had known it was that... that explains why some of my crew has gotten all emotional lately....
dang crying pirate funky monkies.   
Oy quiet down, stop your simpering... sigh....


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## rastsan (Nov 19, 2011)

where's the monkey in that pic?!


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 19, 2011)

har code lyoko


----------

